# Failed to load library libcrypto.so.0.9.8



## ccc (Feb 2, 2011)

hi

I've installed linux software on FreeBSD 8.1 Release and get this problem:
	
	



```
# uname -a
FreeBSD bsd.DOM 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:55:53 UTC 2010     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  
i386
# vmware-view
# vmware-view
Using log file /tmp/vmware-root/vmware-view-2097.log
SSLLoadSharedLibrary: Failed to load library libcrypto.so.0.9.8:/usr/bin/libdir/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared 
object file: No such file or directory
SSLLoadSharedLibrary: Failed to load library libcrypto.so.0.9.8:/usr/bin/libdir/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared 
object file: No such file or directory
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2011)

/usr/bin/libdir/? That's an odd place to look for a library..


```
dice@williscorto:~>ll /compat/linux/lib/libcrypto.so*
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  1379272 Dec 25 17:47 /compat/linux/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8g
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel       19 Dec 25 17:47 /compat/linux/lib/libcrypto.so.7 -> libcrypto.so.0.9.8g
```

Do you have those?


----------



## ccc (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep, I have:
	
	



```
# ll /compat/linux/lib/libcrypto.so*
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  1379272 Sep 12 21:59 /compat/linux/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8g
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel       19 Sep 12 21:59 /compat/linux/lib/libcrypto.so.7 -> libcrypto.so.0.9.8g
```
, but howto solve this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2011)

How did you install it?


----------



## ccc (Feb 2, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> How did you install it?




```
# deb2targz vmware-view-client_4.5.0-293049_i386.deb
# ls
vmware-view-client_4.5.0-293049_i386.deb
vmware-view-client_4.5.0-293049_i386.tar.gz
# tar xzvf vmware-view-client_4.5.0-293049_i386.tar.gz
x ./
x ./usr/
x ./usr/bin/
x ./usr/bin/vmware-view-log-collector
x ./usr/bin/vmware-view
x ./usr/bin/vmware-remotemks
x ./usr/bin/vmware-view-tunnel
x ./usr/bin/vmware-remotemks-container
x ./usr/lib/
x ./usr/lib/libpcoip_client.so
x ./usr/lib/libpcoip_crypto.so
x ./usr/lib/libscredirvchanclient.so
x ./usr/lib/hptc-usb-mgr/
x ./usr/lib/hptc-usb-mgr/plugins/
x ./usr/lib/vmware/
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/chde104
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/gb101
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/de104
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/no104
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/is101
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/us104
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/is104
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/it104
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/chde101
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/chfr101
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/fr101
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/gb104
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/dk101
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/pt101
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/no101
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/se104
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/be104
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/fi104
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/chfr104
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/fr104
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/fi101
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/dk104
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/jp109
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/us101
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/se101
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/jp106
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/es101
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/de101
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/pt104
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/it101
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/es104
x ./usr/lib/vmware/xkeymap/be101
x ./usr/lib/vmware/plugins/
x ./usr/lib/vmware/plugins/libUsbVMwareView-4.6.so
x ./usr/lib/vmware/plugins/libUsbVMwareView-4.4.so
x ./usr/lib/vmware/vmware-view-usb
x ./usr/lib/pcoip/
x ./usr/lib/pcoip/vchan_plugins/
x ./usr/lib/pcoip/vchan_plugins/libmksvchanclient.so
x ./usr/share/
x ./usr/share/pixmaps/
x ./usr/share/pixmaps/view.ico
x ./usr/share/manticore/
x ./usr/share/manticore/plugins/
x ./usr/share/manticore/plugins/view/
x ./usr/share/manticore/plugins/view/wrappers/
x ./usr/share/manticore/plugins/view/wrappers/usb-view.sh
x ./usr/share/doc/
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/VMware-view-client-EULA-de.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/open_source_licenses.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/VMware-view-client-EULA-en.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/View_Client_Admin_Guide-en.pdf
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/VMware-view-client-EULA-zh_CN.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/VMware-view-client-EULA-fr.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/zh_CN/
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/zh_CN/list.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/zh_CN/connect.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/zh_CN/login.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/fr/
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/fr/list.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/fr/connect.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/fr/login.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/de/
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/de/list.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/de/connect.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/de/login.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/ja/
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/ja/list.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/ja/connect.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/ja/login.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/en/
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/en/list.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/en/connect.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/help/en/login.txt
x ./usr/share/doc/VMware-view-client/VMware-view-client-EULA-ja.txt
x ./etc/
x ./etc/vmware/
x ./usr/bin/vmware-view-usb
```


----------



## ccc (Feb 2, 2011)

I've created a symbolic link:
	
	



```
# mkdir /usr/bin/libdir/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8 
# cd /usr/bin/libdir/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8
# ln -s /compat/linux/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8g libssl.so.0.9.8
```
but now I get this problem:
	
	



```
# vmware-view
Using log file /tmp/vmware-root/vmware-view-1908.log
SSL wrapper: invoked uninitialized function SSL_library_init!
SSL wrapper: invoked uninitialized function SSL_library_init!
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2011)

Use the source distribution and try to port it to native FreeBSD.

Porter's Handbook


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 2, 2011)

ccc said:
			
		

> I've created a symbolic link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may have the concepts 'library linking' and 'symlinking' slightly confused ..


----------



## ccc (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry, I mean:
	
	



```
# ln -s /compat/linux/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 libcrypto.so.0.9.8
```
but still soesn't work.


----------

